# 2017 Chinook Salmon Egg Take



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Slimits said:


> Epic in the bestie and crap everywhere else!


Not true at all, you just had to know where to look. With the limited stocking now and in the future, the Northern rivers that get the most natural reproduction are going to be the only rivers that get a good run of Kings.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hell of a steelhead!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Odds of landing that fish in the lil man? I'm thinking no chance unless you are in a section with no timber....oh wait the lil man is full of that. Beautiful fish.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I like that size fish out of that small of a sampling!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

tda513 said:


> Not true at all, you just had to know where to look. With the limited stocking now and in the future, the Northern rivers that get the most natural reproduction are going to be the only rivers that get a good run of Kings.


I know of a spot that gets a hell of a return of fish every year and nobody I mean nobody fishes the stream. My guess is that this body of water produces one hell of a lot of salmon and steelhead also.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

That steelhead is big. Great fish.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Hope thatsthat's a sign of things to come, what say you Mark?


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

I'll be happier when we have 4 or 5 solid alewife year classes out there.


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

AdamBradley said:


> I like that size fish out of that small of a sampling!


They are there, landed 3 between 16 and 18 pounds off the beach last fall and expecting several more this fall with a possible 20 plus. We get giant steelies when we have less kings in the lake.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I like your optimism! I do have to say, the skams I caught this year were all nice size, buddy caught a couple real good ones, and lost a tank of a fish!.... The fall fish I'm seeing so far has me excited for sure as well!


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

AdamBradley said:


> I like your optimism! I do have to say, the skams I caught this year were all nice size, buddy caught a couple real good ones, and lost a tank of a fish!.... The fall fish I'm seeing so far has me excited for sure as well!


Last time there were low numbers of kings in the lake (late 90's) I had a few years of huge steelies of the beach, leading up to the year 2000 when I beached a couple just over 20 pounds. Also caught several coho over 25 pounds in 98 and 99. Looking forward to a great year off the beach, just need some cold water.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

FYI Chinook salmon egg take will resume tomorrow (Tuesday Oct. 10th) at the Little Manistee Weir. If we have enough fish and they're ripe, we will go again on Wednesday Oct. 11th.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster (Jan 22, 2014)

We stopped by the weir on Saturday. My kids always like seeing the fish jumping. First time we've been there with fish in the ponds and using the ladder. They got a kick out of all the fish jumping in the ponds. Was pretty overcast so it was hard to see the fish below the weir but there were some in there.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

M. Tonello said:


> FYI Chinook salmon egg take will resume tomorrow (Tuesday Oct. 10th) at the Little Manistee Weir. If we have enough fish and they're ripe, we will go again on Wednesday Oct. 11th.


What time will you start / finish. I'd like to bring my son up to see this.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

We typically start taking eggs around 9am. Finish time varies based on how many fish we have and how many eggs we need for that particular hatchery. If you want to be guaranteed of seeing the egg take process, I'd come sometime between 9am and noon.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Had another successful day of egg take down at the Little Manistee Weir. Spawned 175 pairs of Chinook salmon, for a harvest of 438. That brings us to a season total of 834. We passed 463 coho, for a season total of 878. Biggest coho today was 13.9 lbs. Passed 101 steelhead, for a season total of 187. Had one big buck that was 17.7 lbs. Had at least one more over 15 and a number of fish from 12-15. Get ready for war this fall, they are going to be hard to handle! Also passed 6 brown trout, for a season total of 13.

We are planning on taking eggs again tomorrow.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Thnx for the egg reports, Now when I'm up in a tree in manistee I'll be thinking I should have went fishing


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the hard work. Good to see this on here.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Had the third day of Chinook salmon egg take today at the Little Manistee Weir. We spawned 210 pairs, harvesting 397 Chinooks. That gets us to a season total of 1,231 Chinook salmon. We passed 381 cohos, for a season total of 1,259. We had one big male coho today that went 15.1 lbs! We passed 81 steelhead, for a season total of 268. We also passed 8 brown trout for a season total of 21.

Our next egg take day is planned for next Wednesday, October 18th. If all goes well, we will also pull the weir and drain the ponds on that day.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Just wondering, how many pairs does it take to have an adequate amount of eggs?


----------

